# PS geht nicht mehr - Fontinstallation?



## GXBo (16. Februar 2009)

Guten Tag!

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe bevor ich meinen PC neu aufgesetzt habe den kompletten Fonts-Ordner (C:Windows\Fonts) kopiert. Dann habe ich mein System neu aufgesetzt und habe PS installiert. Da ging ja noch alles.

aber nachdem ich die gesicherten Fonts alle per strg+c kopiert habe in den Fonts-Ordner und jedesmal auf "JA" beim Installations-Fenster gedrückt habe, ging PS nicht mehr. bzw. es lässt sich öffnen, bilder bearbeiten auch aber ich kann keinen Text einfügen.

sobald er die Schriftarten laden muss stürzt das ganze Programm ab... an was kann das liegen?


Als kleine Randinfo: ich habe ein 64-bit-Vista-System. Falls das von relevanz ist!

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Leola13 (16. Februar 2009)

Hai,

Vermutung : Es gab mal eine Beschränkung in Photoshop, dass nicht mehr als 300 (?) Schriften verwaltet werden konnten.

(Man möge mich verbessern.)

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Februar 2009)

Ok. Geht es wenn du die Schriften wieder rauslöschts? Du kannst auch mal versuchen einen Fontmanager zu installieren, viele benutzen den um Ressourcen zu sparen und um die CDs von Kunden einfacher verwalten zu können. Wie Leola schon vermutet hat, vielleicht sind es einfach zu viele Schriften. Funktionieren die Schriften den in anderen Programmen?


----------



## GXBo (17. Februar 2009)

@Leola13:
Das habe ich schon in anderen Foren und so gelesen aber ich hatte all diese Schriften auf meinem alten Rechner installiert und da hat PS CS 3 perfekt funktioniert... jetzt habe ich ein neues 64-er System mit CS 4 und es geht einfach nicht mehr...


@Ex1tus:
Das klingt schonmal gut. Sind dort die Systemvorinstallierten schriften markiert oder nicht? Weil ich nicht jede Schrift die ich von der Externen Platte kopiert habe kenne!! Aber das wäre vl. mal ein Anfang um das problem zu lösen. Was wäre den zB ein praktisches Font-Manager-Programm für Vista 64bit?

Und ja - das ist ja das komische, die Schriften funktionieren zB in Word einwandfrei!!


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Februar 2009)

GangXtaBoiii hat gesagt.:


> Das klingt schonmal gut. Sind dort die Systemvorinstallierten schriften markiert oder nicht? Weil ich nicht jede Schrift die ich von der Externen Platte kopiert habe kenne!! Aber das wäre vl. mal ein Anfang um das problem zu lösen. Was wäre den zB ein praktisches Font-Manager-Programm für Vista 64bit?
> 
> Und ja - das ist ja das komische, die Schriften funktionieren zB in Word einwandfrei!!



Für die Standardschriftarten siehe hier: http://board.gulli.com/thread/811965-suche-dringend---liste-mit-vista-standardschriften/

Bei Fontmanagern musst du dich mal selbst schlau machen, benutze selbst keinen... 

Wenn die Schriften in Word funktionieren liegt es nahe, das was bei den Adobe-Produkten nicht simmt. Wenn die Hilfen im Web nichts gebracht haben, quäl dich mal bei der Adobe-Hotline durch bis du bei einem Menschen landest und frag den.


----------



## GXBo (17. Februar 2009)

Ich zeig dir mal die Fehlermeldung die angezeigt wird im Fehlerlog des Pcs - vl. hilft das  auch mal weiter:



_Fehlerhafte Anwendung Photoshop.exe, Version 11.0.0.0, Zeitstempel 0x48d38aa7, fehlerhaftes Modul ntdll.dll, Version 6.0.6001.18000, Zeitstempel 0x4791adec, Ausnahmecode 0xc0000374, Fehleroffset 0x00000000000a6e97, Prozess-ID 0x4f0, Anwendungsstartzeit 01c9901c165e7f23._


UPDATE:
Ich glaube es hängt mit meinem System zusammen - ich habe jetzt alle Schriften deinstalliert (bis auf Windows-Schriften) und habe dann PS neu gestartet - siehe da, es ging!! Dann habe ich Schritt für Schritt die einzelnen Schriften neu installiert (im Windows-ordner - Schriftarten installieren...)!! In kleinen Abständen habe ich dann PS wieder gestartet um zu überprüfen ob es nocht geht. Bei einer gewissen Zahl der Schriften ging ja noch alles perfekt. Aber als die Installation wieder fertig war war das gleiche Problem vorhanden wie am Anfang... 

Ich glaube es hängt mit meinem System zusammen. vl habe ich zu wenig Arbeitsspeicher/RAM oder ähnliches das PS diese ganzen Schriften abfragen kann...


----------

